# Emotiva XPA-1 vs XPA-2



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am curious as to why someone would buy a pair of XPA-1's vs a pair of XPA-2's?

The XPA-1 retails at $999 while the XPA-2 retails at $799.

The XPA-2 offers 1000 watts bridged power and would be a total of $400 less money.



*XPA-1 Specs*

Power output:
8 ohms = 500 WRMS 
4 ohms = 1000 WRMS
Stable below 4 ohms

​  
• Gain structure - 32db.
 • Frequency response is 20 to 20Khz with less than 0.2db deviation.
 • Broadband frequency response: 10 to 100Khz at +0db-3db.
 • Signal to noise ratio at 1 watt: <89db and <117db referenced to full power output.
• THD at rated power for all impedance is 0.03% (referenced from 20 to 20Khz)
• True Differential Reference*™* design.
• Discrete front end.
• Fully balanced quad differential input stage.
• Darlington VAS stage with optimized C dominant pole.
• Ultra high current ON Semiconductor output stage with low output impedance.
• 24) On Semi-Conductor output devices.
• 1200VA transformer with 130,000uF of secondary capacitance.
• Input Impedance: 47K ohm 
• External Trigger: 3-12 Volts DC (tip positive) 
• DC Offset: <1mV 
• Fully protected from all fault conditions 
• External trigger input/output (3-12 Volts DC - tip positive) 
• Soft touch power switch 
• 4RU chassis w/solid milled aluminum faceplate 
• IEC power inlet, 120/230 VAC configurable
• Laser etched serial number on faceplate.
• HIgh resolution LED metering (defeatable).
• 17” W x 7.75” H x 19.5” D (depth is measured from front faceplate to end of protective rear panel rubber pieces)


*XPA-2 Specs*

• 250 watts RMS x 2 into 8 ohms / 500 watts RMS x 2 into 4 ohms









• Amplifier Class: Short signal path A/B
• Output design: Triple Darlington with ON semiconductor output stages
• Differential Drive: Dual Differential input
• Types of inputs: Both Balanced (XLR) and Un-balanced (RCA)
• Type of outputs: Audiophile quality 5 way binding post
• Display type: Digital VU meters
• Metering: 14) Blue LEDS and 1) red per channel 
• Power output: 250 watts RMS/ channel into 8 ohms, 500 watts RMS/ channel into 4 ohms and 1,000 watts RMS bridged.
• THD+N at rated power output: 0.007%
• S/N ratio: >100db
• Frequency response: 10 to 120Khz (-3db) and 20 to 20 (with less than .15db deviation)
• Gain structure: 32db
• Transformer size: 1200VA mounted in a reinforced steel super structure
• Secondary capacitance: 54,000uF
• Massive aluminum heat sinks running the length of the amp ensure cool operation and amp longevity
• Weight: Approximately 75 pounds
• Raw Weight: 75.4lbs/ 34.2kg
• Shipping Weight: 88.6lbs / 40.2kg
• Dimensions: 17” W x 7.75” H x 19” D (432mm W x 197mm H x 483mm D)
* Specifications subject to change without notice.

*Additional features: *Glass epoxy pc boards, 1% resistors, metal film capacitors, soft start circuitry (does not have a current spike on start up), dual stage rectifiers and secondary capacitance.
Compartmentalized design for greater isolation from noise. The transformer is mounted in it's own substructure. The amplfiier channels are all fully shielded, and the unit has switches for turning the metering and/or status LEDs on or off. The amplifier also features automatic voltage selection.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I could try and sound smart and rattle off the differences, or I can relay you to the best source possible.....the creators.

http://emotiva.com/webcast0808/webcast.shtm
listen to part two and you get all your answers. :T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Link doesn't seem to work (yours does, Emotiva's does not). Unless Firefox is blocking something . . .


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

mine works using IE7. It boils down to two things...1) the XPA-1 is a fully balanced amp. It takes the negative input and amplifies it negative and takes the positive input and amplifies it positive. I believe that means the XPA-2 uses the negative input as a reference and just amplifies the positive. 2) the XPA-1 is stable down to 2ohms where as the XPA-2 bridged can kinda-sorta pull off 4 ohms if you don't push it.

Also, the XPA-1 has better build quality and components...la de da


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Ahh... I was not sure if the XPA-2 was stable to 2 ohms or not. So for some speakers that are more demanding, like Martin Logan's that will run down to 2 ohms, the XPA-2 might not be the best choice.

I wonder if being fully balanced with better components makes an ABX comparison difference.

The webcast worked for about 5 minutes, then stopped on me. I can't see to get it to work in FF or IE, even with this turbo charged connection I have. The mp3 link is dead as well. I will call Emotiva and see if I can get the file downloaded... I would like to hear it all.

Thanks!


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll try to record it to an MP3 from the web feed later today.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

From the Emotiva XPA-2 literature:


> Completely stable into 4 ohm loads (not in bridge mode)


From the Emotiva XPA-1 literature:


> Completely stable into 4 ohm loads


This would suggest that in bridge mode the Emotiva XPA-2 is not recommended to be used with below an 8 Ohm load.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

hddummy said:


> I'll try to record it to an MP3 from the web feed later today.


Thanks... I appreciate it! I did let them know about the page error.



jackfish said:


> From the Emotiva XPA-2 literature:
> 
> From the Emotiva XPA-1 literature:
> 
> This would suggest that in bridge mode the Emotiva XPA-2 is not recommended to be used with below an 8 Ohm load.


This is what tech support stated... the XPA-2 is only stable to 8 ohms in the bridged mode. However, in stereo, it is stable to 2 ohms.

I am going to pick up a pair of the XPA-1's to experiment with in my system. That is if I do not blow the house up with all this amp power... two of these plus four EP2500's and a NAD T785 receiver... that power panel is turning very fast.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

hope the quality isn't too bad...i had to cut the bitrate way down to fit it


----------

